# What to soak in?



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 7, 2018)

The white pedals on my Hercules look more brown than white. What’ll do the best at cleaning them? I already tried scrubbing them with Simple Green and got minimal results. Mineral Spirits? Alcohol?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2018)

I wouldn't be too optimistic about getting them white again. Try Comet and a stiff hand brush or a citric acid cleaner. Being dirty is one thing, being sun burned or saturated with oil/grease is another.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 7, 2018)

Maybe this?


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jun 7, 2018)

Try  Bleach White!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 8, 2018)

I believe that's spelled Bleche-Wite, you know, in good old American.






Made by Black Magic, it's a pretty old brand.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 9, 2018)

I tried Bleche-Wite on a set of white ladies 53 Monark pedals. It worked well and whited them up lots better than they were,  but the rubber still has a faint brown tinge to it. I think it's just from age. Can't change old age....


----------

